# Debian Woody 3.0



## cbrandenburg (13. April 2005)

Hallo,

habe mir einen VServer mit Debian Woody 3.0 zugelegt.. Leider hatte ich noch keine Erfahrungen mit dem System. Genaugenommen ist es Premiere. 
Wo kann man eine gute ANleitung bekommen, wie man das Ding einrichtet?

Christian


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. April 2005)

Was fuer Dienste willst Du denn nutzen?

Nachtrag: Ach ja, willkommen im Forum.


----------



## Helmut Klein (13. April 2005)

http://www.debiananwenderhandbuch.de/ sowie http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials151570.html

Am besten durchlesen.


----------



## Sinac (13. April 2005)

Hm, wenn du davon keine Ahnung hast, warum dann ausgerechnet ein Server mit Debian? Ein Server mit Windows oder SUSE ist schon kompliziert genug wenn man keine Ahnung hat, aber gleich Debian?! Naja, viel Glück!


----------



## Cora (13. April 2005)

Falls du Hilfe benötigst kannst du gerne mal im IRCNet, channel #debian.de nachfragen


----------

